# Honda Civic , sensor temperatura refrigerante



## gaston37 (Ago 6, 2016)

hola a todos mi pregunta es la siguiente : necesito información del sensor de temperatura refrigerante (ECT) del motor vtec d16z6 me trajeron un vehículo para reparar y entre tantas cosas este sensor esta roto imposible poder medir su valor en ohm y para completarla no lo consigo en ningún comercio de la ciudad , entonces pensé en adaptar otro pero no se su valor en ohm con respecto a la temperatura .desde ya muchas gracias saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 6, 2016)

Prueba con uno genérico que se pueda colocar físicamente en el sitio original.
La mayoría son muy similares eléctricamente hablando.


----------



## Javitron (Ago 7, 2016)

Bueno...pues yo e encontrado esto:
A 20c. 3000omh
    40c. 1200omh
    60c.    800omh
    80c.     400omh
Informacion salida de autodata.
Espero le sirva.


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 7, 2016)

gracias por la informacion desgraciadamente no cuento con el autodata gracias javitron por ocuparte de buscar y tambien a fogonazo por responder y esa es la idea poner otro y al tener datos ahora me es mas facil


----------



## switchxxi (Ago 7, 2016)

Potenciometro de 1k lineal entre la linea del sensor y masa. 

¿ Termómetro ? el mismo instrumento del auto.

Varia el potenciometro, lee el valor del medidor de temperatura del auto, crea la tabla. Igual no creo que con esos datos te puedan dar uno en una tienda, aunque generalmente otro sensor de la misma marca puede que tenga similar curva.

Saludos.


----------



## sergiot (Ago 8, 2016)

Como te dijeron antes, es la mejor manera de buscar la función del sensor, usando el instrumeto del tablero, pero el unico problema sería si ese sensor es solo para la ecu, como el caso de algunos autos, como el chrysler, que usa un sensor para el instrumento y otro para la ecu.


----------



## gaston37 (Ago 10, 2016)

gracias a los datos aportados por javitron encontre uno de fiat que le va de perilla . asunto solucionado !!!!


----------



## pcm2016 (Ago 12, 2016)

para validar el sensor que uses puedes hacer lo siguiente pero necesitas un scaner.

1. seleciona un sensor que puedas colocar en el vehiculo.
2. conecta el sensor a la computadora del vehiculo.
3. Hierve agua (temperatura de ebullicion aprox. 100 grados)
4. introduce el sensor que seleccionaste en el agua hirviendo.
5. lee con el escaner el valor que te registra la computadora.
6. si el valor es cercano a los 100 grados ese sensor te sirve.

saludos


----------



## sergiot (Ago 12, 2016)

La forma que yo uso es conectar el scaner por la mañana sin poner en marcha el motor y ver si las temperaturas del agua y del aire son iguales o muy proximas a la exterior.


----------

